# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Свидетельства о публикации авторских материалов >  Как  получить Диплом участника конкурса?

## Mazaykina

Дорогие участники конкурсов, проводимых в рамках Международного общественного движения IN-KU!
Мы знаем, что конкурс на то и конкурс, чтобы в нем были победители и побежденные. И прекрасно осознаем, что все победителями стать по определению НЕ МОГУТ! С каждым разом конкурс становится все массовее и масштабнее и если раньше я выписывала дипломы всем участникам, то сегодня это просто невозможно.
Но получить соответствующие подтверждающие участие документы хочется почти каждому из вас. 
Для выполнения этой работы мне придется обращаться за помощью. А т.к. я не люблю халявы, то  работу буду оплачивать.

Поэтому, было решено:
1. Тем, кто хочет приобрести  *диплом участника,* должны будут оплатить *300 руб.  на карту сбербанка  4276550021615862 или яндекс кошелек 41001682774352* Здесь в теме или в личной почте сообщить об оплате и на следующий день вам по емейлу будет отправлен соответствующий документ. 

[IMG]http://*********net/3808514.jpg[/IMG]

2. Тем, кто хочет получить *свидетельство о публикации своего номера на конкурсе*  такого образца, также оплачивают*400 руб. на* 
*карту сбербанка  4276550021615862 или яндекс кошелек 41001682774352

*[IMG]http://*********net/3858744.jpg[/IMG]

----------

alla-mus (16.07.2016), Бэкхам (08.05.2018)

----------


## antropowa

> Дорогие участники конкурсов, проводимых в рамках Международного общественного движения IN-KU!
> Мы знаем, что конкурс на то и конкурс, чтобы в нем были победители и побежденные. И прекрасно осознаем, что все победителями стать по определению НЕ МОГУТ! С каждым разом конкурс становится все массовее и масштабнее и если раньше я выписывала дипломы всем участникам, то сегодня это просто невозможно.
> Но получить соответствующие подтверждающие участие документы хочется почти каждому из вас. 
> Для выполнения этой работы мне придется обращаться за помощью. А т.к. я не люблю халявы, то  работу буду оплачивать.
> 
> Поэтому, было решено:
> 1. Тем, кто хочет приобрести  *диплом участника,* должны будут оплатить *200 руб. на яндекс кошелек 410011845504101* Здесь в теме или в личной почте сообщить об оплате и на следующий день вам по емейлу будет отправлен соответствующий документ. 
> 
> 
> ...


а сколько стоит свидетельство?

----------


## Mazaykina

> а сколько стоит свидетельство?


ТОЖЕ 200 руб. на тот же кошелек

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Марина! Для получения свидетельства нужно заводить порфолио, или просто оплатить через Яндекс кошелёк и можно получить это свидетельство?

----------


## ТИНУЛЯ

Хочу перевести деньги через онлайн Сбербанк,там есть Яндекс деньги ,подскажите пожалуйста,Яндекс кошелек и Яндекс деньги одно и тоже?

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Марина! Хочу приобрести диплом участника танцевального конкурса. Я  оплатила   200 руб. через ООО НКО Яндекс. Деньги.
касовый чек  3324200009    оператор по переводу денежных средств : ООО НКО Яндекс. Деньги   ИНН: 7750005725.
Идентификатор платежа: 1866915443  филиал Мол сковский  ООО Евросеть-Ритейл  ИНН: 7714617793
серийный № 0730775   № док: 33242   26-05-2013    10:48    чек №: 00009
Мой конкурсный танец  - №46 «Танго» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)

----------

Бэкхам (08.05.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Марина! Прошу в дипломе указать мою настоящую фамилию - Лупачёва Лариса Борисовна!

----------


## gagara

> Тем, кто хочет приобрести  *диплом участника,* должны будут оплатить *200 руб. на яндекс кошелек 410011845504101* Здесь в теме или в личной почте сообщить об оплате и на следующий день вам по емейлу будет отправлен соответствующий документ.


Сейчас оплатила 200руб. за ДИПЛОМ УЧАСТНИКА. Деньги переведены системой Сбербанк-он-лайн (Няганское отделение №8448 БИК:047102651 Корр.Счет: 30101810800000000651)....ПЕТРОВА ЕЛЕНА ВЛАДИМИРОВНА..... а нельзя ли в дипломе указать должность и место работы участника???

----------


## irinavalalis

У меня ещё вопрос, несмотря на то что ткнули носом, (мол смотри внимательно), не могу найти нужно ли указывать полностью координаты свои (ФИО,должность и т.д.) или все заявки с точными данными сохранены у организаторов конкурса? Много вопросов от того, что впервые сталкиваюсь с просьбой о свидетельстве с Вашего сайта! Извините, если опять что-то не увидела...

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Копия моей квитанции по оплате диплома 

http://yadi.sk/d/5VB_qbLa5DgdB

----------


## taurika

Здравствуйте, Марина!
Поскольку личные сообщения у меня не работают, отписываюсь здесь. 
Мой конкурсный номер 113 танец "День рождения" Дети-1, любители, возраст 5-8 лет
Перевела на указанный номер яндекс-кошелька 407 руб.77 коп (из-за комиссии так вышло). Прошу отправить на мой емейл диплом участника и свидетельство о публикации.
Перевод через терминал СБ
Номер поручения 106620629
Номер терминала 589723
Транзакция 108592404 от 27.05.2013
Какие еще реквизиты нужны?
ФИО, место работы, должность, город и пр. - это всё берётся из анкеты-заявки участника?

----------


## antropowa

*Mazaykina*, я не знаю, что такое яндекс кошелек. можно ли как то по другому оплатить за свидетельства? например через сбербанк?

----------


## irinavalalis

> Mazaykina, я не знаю, что такое яндекс кошелек. можно ли как то по другому оплатить за свидетельства? например через сбербанк?


Для меня тоже легче было бы через квитанцию сбербанк, но если это не возможно, то придётся научиться отправлять через яндекс, хотя я буду делать это впервые, не знаю получится ли?

----------


## irinavalalis

> Хочу перевести деньги через онлайн Сбербанк,там есть Яндекс деньги ,подскажите пожалуйста,Яндекс кошелек и Яндекс деньги одно и тоже?


тоже хотелось бы узнать в чём разница?

----------


## Mazaykina

> а нельзя ли в дипломе указать должность и место работы участника???


Нет, Елена, нельзя. 
Образцы диплома и свидетельства- это РАЗНЫЕ документы- выставлены здесь чуть выше. Если Вам надо, чтобы стояло место работы и название танц. номера- Вам надо заказывать свидетельство! Те, кому нужны и диплом, и свидетельство о публикации конкурсного номера -оплачивают 400 руб. 




> не могу найти нужно ли указывать полностью координаты свои (ФИО,должность и т.д.) или все заявки с точными данными сохранены у организаторов конкурса?


Для Диплома- ничего не надо, для свидетельства- отметить здесь, что вы- ФИО оплатили. Чтобы тот, кто будет делать документы знал, кого искать в списках участников.



> Поскольку личные сообщения у меня не работают,


Причина только одна- переполнен ящик личных сообщений, почистите его и все будете получать.



> можно ли как то по другому оплатить за свидетельства? например через сбербанк?


Заходите в ЛЮБОЙ магазин, там стоят терминалы- находите яндекс, вводите номер кошелька и все. Здесь в теме пишете- кто отправил.



> хотелось бы узнать в чём разница?


разницы нет. Это одно и тоже.
====================
*Дорогие участники!
 Все свидетельства и дипломы будут отправляться после 2 июня!!! Сейчас идет работа над их дизайном.*

----------


## Elena1968

Здравствуйте! Спасибо за организацию такого важного и нужного фестиваля детского творчества! Благодарю жюри за высокую оценку моих хореографических постановок, участвовала впервые и получила массу ярких впечатлений от увиденного, хорошо что есть такие люди как Вы, которые помогают нам и детям расти творчески и получать радость от соприкосновения с прекрасным.

----------


## Elena1968

Хотела бы уточнить, если я являюсь победителем: Номинация: "Народный танец" (любители)

3 место: №78. «Китайский танец» (85 баллов) Елена Алёхина, г. Ковдор, МБДОУ №29 «Сказка», Дети-1 (5-8лет), Номинация: «Современный (эстрадный)» (любители)

3 место: №80 «Танец карапузов» (81 балл) Елена Алёхина, г. Ковдор, МБДОУ №29 «Сказка», Baby (2-4)


Нужно ли мне что-то оплачивать и как получить награду?

----------


## irinavalalis

Здравствуйте, Марина! Большое спасибо за подробные ответы! Всё очень понятно! :Animals 007:

----------


## taurika

> Причина только одна- переполнен ящик личных сообщений, почистите его и все будете получать.


Как же мне его почистить, если я не могу зайти ни в сообщения, ни в личный кабинет, открывается пуста страница и все! Обращалась уже неоднократно к модераторам, и к техническим специалистам, и к вам.
Диплом и свидетельство прошу выдать на имя Вылегжанина Татьяна Михайловна. Я поняла, что документы будут высланы после 2 июня, но как узнать, получена ли оплата, прошел ли платёж?

----------


## kapitolina

Здравствуйте! Я участвовала в танцевальном конкурсе, хотела бы получить диплом участника и сертификат, деньги перевела на яндекс кошелек. с пометкой  за диплом и свидетесльство от Капитоновой Г.Г г. Таганрог, Анс. "Рондо" МОБУ СОШ №36 . с кошелека на  яндексе 41001688266794

----------


## iriki

Сегодня оплатила 400 руб за диплом участника и свидетельство через систему  Яндекс-деньги счёт 410011889415846.  Волкова Ирина Николаевна. Конкурсные танцы №75, №74,126,39.

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Оплатила свидетельство участника конкурса.
Мой конкурсный танец - №46 «Танго» Дети-1 (5-8 лет) я - Лупачёва Лариса Борисовна
кассовый чек 3347800043
оператор по переводу денежных средств: ООО НКО Яндекс. Деньги
ИНН:   7750005725
серийный №: 0730775    № док: 33478
28-05-2013
чек № 00043

http://yadi.sk/d/004Qe2P45Ihwu

Получение диплома оплатила ранее 
http://yadi.sk/d/5VB_qbLa5DgdB
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4655434
Прошу Вас выслать свидетельство и диплом.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Для выполнения этой работы мне придется обращаться за помощью. А т.к. я не люблю халявы, то работу буду оплачивать.





> Все свидетельства и дипломы будут отправляться после 2 июня!!! Сейчас идет работа над их дизайном.


*Лариса Антонова,
iriki,
kapitolina, 
taurika, 
Elena1968*

*Уважаемые участники конкурса "Танцевальное созвездие-2013" Пожалуйста, проявите немного терпения. Вам же сказали, что на оформление документов, НЕОБХОДИМО время и сейчас ведется работа над их дизайном!!!!!  

Все победители получат свои заслуженные призы, желающие получить документ об участии в конкурсе так же не останутся без внимания!!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прошу Вас выслать свидетельство и диплом.


Лариса, деньги получены, документ будет отправлен как было написано раньше

----------


## Elena1968

Хотела бы уточнить, если я являюсь победителем: Номинация: "Народный танец" (любители)

3 место: №78. «Китайский танец» (85 баллов) Елена Алёхина, г. Ковдор, МБДОУ №29 «Сказка», Дети-1 (5-8лет), Номинация: «Современный (эстрадный)» (любители)

3 место: №80 «Танец карапузов» (81 балл) Елена Алёхина, г. Ковдор, МБДОУ №29 «Сказка», Baby (2-4)


Нужно ли мне что-то оплачивать и как получить награду?

----------


## irinavalalis

> приобрести диплом участника


Валалис Ирина Викторовна - *Оплатила диплом участника конкурса*. Немного не понято, что комиссия за перевод берётся из суммы перевода, поэтому пришлось оплатить немного больше - это правильно, или надо было просто 200 рублей указывать в переводе (вместо 203,50 ?). Посоветуйте, как надо, а то не знаю сколько оплачивать хочу получить ещё свидетельство? Спасибо.

----------


## ТИНУЛЯ

Оплатила свидетельство участника конкурса.
Мой конкурсный танец - №95 "Сердца для мам" Дети-1 (5-8 лет) я - Бушкова Ирина Викторовна
https://online.sberbank.ru/PhizIC/pr...o?id=352642836
Марий Эл отделение №8614
БИК:048860630
Корр.Счет: 30101810300000000630

----------


## irinavalalis

*Mazaykina*,
Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, если переводы отправлены Вы как-то это узнаёте или надо подтверждение - например ксерокс? или реквизиты какие-то ещё указывать в сообщении в теме? Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## ЛюдаЭл

Здравствуйте!  Я оплатила 27 мая 600 рублей на Яндекс кошелек. Код операции 434164389999. Код чека 3332146966.
Мне нужен диплом участника конкурса, свидетельство публикации танца "Детский сад" (№ 4), свидетельство публикации танца "Кнопочка" (№ 119).  Диплом и свидетельства прошу оформить на имя Боброва Людмила Алексеевна. Спасибо.

----------


## irinavalalis

Хотела бы получить свидетельство о публикации номера "Весёлый огород" оплатила сегодня через Яндекс-деньги. Вопрос - как узнать получены ли переводы? На вопросы никто не отвечает, как узнать о получении денег на сайте? Спасибо. Валалис Ирина Викторовна.

----------


## ТИНУЛЯ

Оплатила свидетельство о публикации номера


> Оплатила свидетельство участника конкурса.
> Мой конкурсный танец - №95 "Сердца для мам" Дети-1 (5-8 лет) я - Бушкова Ирина Викторовна
> https://online.sberbank.ru/PhizIC/pr...o?id=352642836
> Марий Эл отделение №8614
> БИК:048860630
> Корр.Счет: 30101810300000000630

----------


## Mazaykina

> Нужно ли мне что-то оплачивать и как получить награду?


Лена, вам НИЧЕГО оплачивать не нужно, диплом я пришлю по емейлу, кубок (когда будут готовы) я отправлю с Германии на российский адрес нашего организатора конкурса - Валерии Вержаковой, она будет рассылать по почте. Эта процедура требует ВРЕМЕНИ и ДЕНЕГ.
 Просим не писать в личку ни мне, ни Лере, мы сами всех найдем!!! 
А те победители, кто слишком нетерпеливы- хочу напомнить, что ВЫ за участие в этом конкурсе не заплатили НИ КОПЕЙКИ! Поэтому, когда МЫ СМОЖЕМ, ТОГДА И СДЕЛАЕМ!

----------


## Mazaykina

> На вопросы никто не отвечает, как узнать о получении денег на сайте?


Ира, не отвечает, потому что не может...  :Yes4: 
Сейчас я уже на месте, и прошу всех не переживать. ВСЕМ, кто отписался в теме и дал реквизиты- будут отправлены документы.

----------


## irinavalalis

> Ира, не отвечает, потому что не может...
> Сейчас я уже на месте, и прошу всех не переживать. ВСЕМ, кто отписался в теме и дал реквизиты- будут отправлены документы.


Первый перевод: Яндекс деньги
дата операции:30.05.13 
время операции: (МСК) 14.49.45
идентификатор операции: 912878
код авторизации: 800360
Второй перевод:Яндекс деньги
дата операции: 02.06.13
время операции (МСК) 13.12.10
идентификатор операции: 494333
код авторизации: 190920

Если нужны ещё какие-то уточнения, пожалуйста сообщите! Спасибо. :Yes4:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если нужны ещё какие-то уточнения, пожалуйста сообщите!


Ирочка, все, больше ничего не надо. Как только будет готов дизайн, сразу начну рассылать документы.

----------


## sinava

Марина! Хочу приобрести свидетельство участника танцевального конкурса. Я оплатила 200 руб. через ООО НКО Яндекс. Деньги.
кассовый чек 1873900123  оператор по переводу денежных средств : ООО НКО Яндекс. Деньги ИНН: 7750005725.
Идентификатор платежа: 1870199484
Продавец Соковая Екатерина Александровна
Место приема денежных средств – Коноша рп Октябрьский п-кт 24
Адрес агента – 199004, г. Санкт-Петербург, Средний проспект д 36/40 литер Ж
филиал Северозападный ООО Евросеть-Ритейл ИНН тт Коноша: 7714617793
Серийный номер: 0717696 
серийный № 0730775 
№ док:18739   03-06-2013 12:41 чек № 00123 
Регистрационный номер 0000717696
Мой конкурсный танец - №109 «Танец с обручем» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)

Ещё какие-нибудь данные нужны?

----------


## mia10

Добрый день!  Оплатила за диплом участника и за свидетельство публикации
Сбербанк России ДО 8613/019
Дата платежа - 03.06.2013
терминал - 105827
транзакция - 21180847
сумма платежа - 400
   Мой танец  №67 «Танец с ложками» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)  - Михайлова  Марина Григорьевна

----------


## a_k_gib

Доброго времени суток, Марина! Прошу Вас выслать на A.K.Gib@yandex.ru 
Диплом участника и Свидетельство о публикации. Моя композиция №104 Номинация "Классический танец".
Копия оплаченных квитанций здесь:

----------


## людмила евгеньевна

Добрый вечер! Хочу опубликовать свои произведения и получить свидетельство об авторстве, подскажите, как это сделать? С уважением Людмила

----------


## irinavalalis

> Как только будет готов дизайн, сразу начну рассылать документы.


Большое спасибо.

----------


## sinava

Уважаемая Марина, мне надо ещё какие-нибудь данные? Или хватит?
Симановская Наталья Васильевна

----------


## Анна1981

Марина здравствуйте вот моя проплата, копия чековза диплом и свидетельство   

Шамрук Анна Сергеевна музыкальный руководитель МАДОУ ЦРР -детский сад № 216 , город Уфа, Республика Башкортостан, Российская Федерация.

II квалификационная категория
 «ЛЮБИТЕЛИ»
Номинация: Детский танец (азы танца по программе ДОУ) 

№5 «Гусарская эпоха» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)

----------


## котстудент

Я тоже хочу диплом, но в моем городе нет такой услуги яндекс-перевода. Подскажите, как оплатить?

----------


## irinavalalis

[quote="котстудент;4661694"]Я тоже хочу диплом, но в моем городе нет такой услуги яндекс-перевода. Подскажите, как оплатить?[/quote
Я оплачивала через сбербанк онлайн, попробуйте. :Vah:

----------


## Петрова Татьяна

здравствуйте! выражаю огромную благодарность за все ваши труды!

только что оплатила 400 руб. за Свидетельство о публикации материала конкурса и диплом Участника.
Электронные деньги 	Яндекс.Деньги
Счёт в Альфа-Банке	Текущий зарплатный счет - 40817810708120012364
Счёт/код в Яндекс	410011845504101
Сумма	400.00 RUR
Дата	06.06.2013 16:55:48
Референс	E040606130003485
Статус	Выполнен 

Петрова Татьяна Васильевна, конкурсные номера №№ 25, 26, 121. спасибо!

----------


## Петрова Татьяна

> Как только будет готов дизайн, сразу начну рассылать документы.


спасибо, будем ждать!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Я тоже хочу диплом, но в моем городе нет такой услуги яндекс-перевода. Подскажите, как оплатить?


На форуме много раз поднимался вопрос: как оплатить счет через Яндекс. Деньги, тем, кто проживает в Ближнем Зарубежье (Украина, Беларусь, Прибалтика)

Как это делается можно прочитать *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------


## Петрова Татьяна

> здравствуйте! выражаю огромную благодарность за все ваши труды!
> 
> только что оплатила 400 руб. за Свидетельство о публикации материала конкурса и диплом Участника.
> Электронные деньги 	Яндекс.Деньги
> Счёт в Альфа-Банке	Текущий зарплатный счет - 40817810708120012364
> Счёт/код в Яндекс	410011845504101
> Сумма	400.00 RUR
> Дата	06.06.2013 16:55:48
> Референс	E040606130003485
> ...


кстати, мой мейл (на всякий)  ptatav@mail.ru

----------


## Анна1981

> Марина здравствуйте вот моя проплата, копия чековза диплом и свидетельство   
> 
> Шамрук Анна Сергеевна музыкальный руководитель МАДОУ ЦРР -детский сад № 216 , город Уфа, Республика Башкортостан, Российская Федерация.
> 
> II квалификационная категория
>  «ЛЮБИТЕЛИ»
> Номинация: Детский танец (азы танца по программе ДОУ) 
> 
> №5 «Гусарская эпоха» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)


мой электронный адрес malinka6681@mail.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

Закончила рассылку дипломов победителям. Сегодня начинаю рассылать всем участникам, желающим иметь дипломы участников и /или  Свидетельства о публикации, оплатившим данные документы.

[IMG]http://*********net/3808514.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Марина! СПАСИБО за диплом участника! Жду  свидетельство!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Лариса Антонова*, 
*gagara*, 
Дипломы отправлены
*taurika*, 
Диплом и свидетельство отправлены

----------


## taurika

Спасибо большое! Всё получила! :Yahoo:

----------


## Mazaykina

*kapitolina*, 
*iriki*, 
отправлены Дипломы и свидетельства

----------


## Mazaykina

> Конкурсные танцы №75, №74,126,39.


Ирина, я сделала свидетельство только на один танец.

----------


## Mazaykina

*ЛюдаЭл*, Отправлено 3 документа
*irinavalalis*, 
Отправлено свидетельство



> Оплатила свидетельство о публикации номера


Отправила и свидетельсвто



> Хочу приобрести свидетельство участника танцевального конкурса.


Опять та же ошибка. Отправляю ДИПЛОМ участника
*mia10*, отправлено 2 документа



> Моя композиция №104 Номинация "Классический танец".


отправила 3 документа. если надо что-то подкорректировать- пишите.



> Добрый вечер! Хочу опубликовать свои произведения и получить свидетельство об авторстве, подскажите, как это сделать?


Людмила, прочтите об этом в соседней теме. Здесь только по конкурсу.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Анна1981*, 
Отправлено 2 документа
*Петрова Татьяна*, 
отправлено 2 документа. свидетельство сделано только на один танец.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Документы отправила ВСЕМ, кто отписался в этой теме.*
*Остальные, пожалуйста, напишите ЗДЕСЬ в теме, кто оплатил документы. Мне очень сложно собирать ваши письма по личкам, емейлам и скайпам.*

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Марина! Я получила диплом. Но не получила свидетельство. Свидетельство оплатила, писала об этом в сообщении
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137811&page=2
Пожалуйста, пришлите свидетельство!
Чек на оплату свидетельства  - http://yadi.sk/d/004Qe2P45Ihwu

----------


## a_k_gib

Доброго времени суток, Марина!  СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за предоставление возможности поучаствовать в конкурсе. Спасибо за возможность общения с коллегами. Спасибо Вам, Марина, за чуткое отношение ко всем. Спасибо за оперативность, дипломы и свидетельство получили. СПАСИБО много-много раз. ДАЙ БОГ ВАМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ И СИЛ!
С уважением Альфия и Лилия Гибадуллины (Казань).

----------


## Петрова Татьяна

> [b]
> *Петрова Татьяна*, 
> отправлено 2 документа. свидетельство сделано только на один танец.


спасибо! есть 2 вопроса: 1.чтобы получить свидетельства на другие 2 танца, я так понимаю, нужно оплатить ещё 400 руб? 2.Марина, в свидетельстве о публикации вы неправильно указали моё имя, написали Петровой Анне, а мне нужно Петровой Татьяне. Я смею надеяться, что вы исправите это. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Петрова Татьяна*, Таня. исправленное свидетельство отправила. Каждое свидетельство, если оно необходимо- нужно оплачивать отдельно.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Лариса Антонова*, Отправила второй документ

----------


## Лариса Антонова

МАРИНА! СПАСИБО!!!! Получила два документа! СОЛИДНО!!!

----------


## irinavalalis

> Документы отправила ВСЕМ, кто отписался в этой теме.


Здравствуйте, Марина! Большое спасибо, документы получила! Спасибо за приглашение на следующий год! Есть к чему стремиться. Вы делаете действительно большое дело, объединяете столько творческих людей и помогаете им двигаться вперёд! Не останавливаться на достигнутом! Ещё раз спасибо, процветания Вашему ДОМУ![IMG][/IMG]

----------


## iriki

Марина!   Большое спасибо, документы получила! Прошу выслать ещё 2 свидетельства на мои танцы - (Дети-1) "Джентльмены"  и  "Радуга" (Дети-2) танцевальный коллектив "Гуровчанка". Оплата с  Яндекс. Деньги 9 июня, № счёта 410011889415846.

----------


## Петрова Татьяна

> *Петрова Татьяна*, Таня. исправленное свидетельство отправила. Каждое свидетельство, если оно необходимо- нужно оплачивать отдельно.


спасибочки огромное! только что оплатила за 2 свидетельства о публикации других двух танцев "Снежное танго" и "Сапожки русские"
Электронные деньги 	Яндекс.Деньги
Счёт в Альфа-Банке	Текущий зарплатный счет - 40817810708120012364
Счёт/код в Яндекс	410011845504101
Сумма	400.00 RUR
Дата	09.06.2013 20:21:25
Референс	E040906130002823
Статус	Выполнен 
жду!

----------


## lesenok1

Огромное спасибо и низкий поклон за Ваш труд! деньги перевела на Яндекс кошелек со счета 410011500097669 в 13.31 27.05.2013
Перевод успешно завершен
Перевод на счет 410011845504101
Отправлено получателю 600 руб.
Комиссия 3 руб.
Сумма 603 руб.
Спасибо!
№134 В ночь на Рождество» Дети-1 (5-8 лет) - диплом участника и свидетельство о публикации

3 место: №133. «Гажа тотшкöдчанъяс» («Веселые постучалочки») (85 баллов) Олеся Никулина, г.Сыктывкар Р.К.; МБДОУ «Детский сад №93 общеразвивающего вида», Дети-1 (5-8лет) - свидетельство о публикации.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Елена ПЗ

Здравствуйте, Марина

    Оплатила свидетельство участника конкурса.
    Мой конкурсный танец - №93 1ый диплом участника
    2ой диплом свидетельство о публикации №94 "Степ" я - Миндина Елена Григорьевна
    кассовый чек 0547842693  сумма 450 рублей зачислено 427.5
    ИНН: 510303405768
    10.06.13   8:11

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прошу выслать ещё 2 свидетельства на мои танцы


Свидетельства отправлены



> 2 свидетельства о публикации других двух танцев "Снежное танго" и "Сапожки русские"


Отправлены
*lesenok1*, 
3 документа отправлено

----------


## tanuha

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, МАРИНА ! СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВАШИ ТРУДЫ!
 ДЕНЬГИ ПЕРЕСЛАЛА НА СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВО И ДИПЛОМ *№136 «Дружба» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)*
Я- ШАРИКОВА ТАТЬЯНА МИХАЙЛОВНА 

КАССОВЫЙ ЧЕК http://yadi.sk/d/ezSF29y05kRIQ

----------


## iriki

Марина! Спасибо, свидетельства получила!

----------


## Петрова Татьяна

Марина! спасибо, получила! но опять небольшое но... вы выслали два одинаковых свидетельства, оба на танец "Сапожки русские". не хватает свидетельства на танец "Снежное танго". смею надеяться, что вы исправите и это. всё равно огромное спасибо! я лишь немного подожду...

----------


## tanikonoro

Уважаемая Марина! Прошу выслать Диплом и Свидетельство.  Наш конкурсный номер №28 "Росиночка-Россия"
 Реквизиты платежа:Кассовый чек №1001530, сумма 408.5.р Платежный терминал 24652, адрес терминала г. Урай, мкр.3, 31 ИНН 860600500936 Спасибо!

----------


## HelenaG

Марина! Я оплачивала свидетельство и диплом, но пока не получила их.( вы писали что после 2 июня вышлите) Посмотрите пожалуйста.
Танец "Алёнушки" 
БЕЗНАЛИЧНАЯ ОПЛАТА УСЛУГ
ДАТА ОПЕРАЦИИ: 28.05.13
ВРЕМЯ ОПЕРАЦИИ (МСК): 19:37:14
ИДЕНТИФИКАТОР ОПЕРАЦИИ: 443776
НОМЕР ОПЕРАЦИИ: 0
КАРТА: 2697
СУММА ОПЕРАЦИИ: 400.00  RUB
КОМИССИЯ: 6.00 RUB
КОД АВТОРИЗАЦИИ: 394520
НОМЕР СЧЕТА:  410011845504101
РЕКВИЗИТЫ ПЛАТЕЖА: 
ПРОЧИЕ УСЛУГИ
СУММА:  400.00 RUB
ПОЛУЧАТЕЛЬ ПЛАТЕЖА: 
ПЛАТЕЖ В ЯНДЕКС

----------


## Мелодия69

Уважаемая Марина! Прошу выслать Диплом участника. Мой №17 "Матросский танец".  Код операции - 606757556004, кассовый чек №
136375 Зачислено 206.85,   17июня.  Спасибо за Ваш труд и профессионализм!!!
Морозова Елена Валерьевна музыкальный руководитель МБДОУ № 51, г.Энгельс.

----------


## Mazaykina

*tanuha*, 
*Петрова Татьяна*, 
*tanikonoro*, 
*HelenaG*,nta. 
Vsem, -kto pishet v etoj temebudut vyslany svidetelstva. Nikto ne ostanetsja bes dokumeta. 25 iünja otpravlü vsem, kto TUT napisal.

----------


## фруся

Уважаемая Марина! Прошу выслать Диплом  и Свидетельство участника. Мой №18 "Лягушки. Гусенкова Лариса Валентиновна, музыкальный руководитель МБДОУ "Детский сад №8" Балахна, НИжегородской обл. Деньги перечислила через Яндекс кошелёк 20.06.13.  Спасибо за труд.

----------


## Mazaykina

> вы выслали два одинаковых свидетельства,


Танечка, исправленный документ отправлен.



> Я- ШАРИКОВА ТАТЬЯНА МИХАЙЛОВНА


Татьяна, документы отправлены

----------


## tanuha

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО , МАРИНОЧКА, ВСЁ ПОЛУЧИЛА!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Оплатила свидетельство участника конкурса.


Елена, отправлены 2 документа



> Прошу выслать Диплом и Свидетельство.


Татьяна, выслала 4 документа. т.к. в заявке указаны 2 руководителя. 



> Танец "Алёнушки"


Елена, 2 документа отправлены.



> Диплом участника


Елена, диплом отправлен



> Гусенкова Лариса


Лариса 2 документа отправлены

----------


## Mazaykina

*Документы отправила ВСЕМ, кто отписался в этой теме.
Остальные, пожалуйста, напишите ЗДЕСЬ в теме, кто оплатил, но не получил пока документы. Мне очень сложно собирать ваши письма по личкам, емейлам и скайпам.*

----------


## tanikonoro

Уважаемая Марина! Дипломы пришли, но на *Никонорову* было отправлено два одинаковых диплома, вместо свидетельства и в фамилии была допущена ошибка - нужно *НикОнорова,* а в дипломе НикАнорова. Конечно спасибо большое, что вы выписали нам документы на каждого автора! Но пожалуйста, будьте добры, исправьте пожалуйста документы на Никонорову. Большое спасибо за ваш труд!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> было отправлено два одинаковых диплома,


Результат работы по ночам.  :Taunt: 
Татьяна, оба документа отпрапвлены

----------


## tanikonoro

Мариночка! Документы получила! Огромное спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия69

Марина, документ получила. Благодарю! 

[IMG]http://*********org/3832129m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*АУУУУ, ЛЮДИ!!!
Кто отправляет деньги и не пишет- кому какие документы делать??!!
Я же не волшебник, чтобы читать ваши мысли!!!
Напишите здесь, в теме, КОМУ я еще не отправила оплаченные дипломы и свидетельства!!*

----------


## попова наташа

Здравствуйте Марина вышлите пожалуйста свидетельства на имя Поповой Н.П. танец № 96 и Кляченковой О.К танец № 117 оплатила сегодня в 8-30 через ИП Рябов электронка natella-1981@mail.ru Спасибо

----------


## vikapogozheva

Многоуважаемая, Марина!  Прошу выслать Диплом участника. Мой №40 "Цветочный бум". Егорова Виктория Викторовна, музыкальный руководитель МБДОУ №157. г. Мурманск. Деньги мною были перечислены через Яндекс кошелёк 26.05.13. Спасибо за труд. Мой email: qlapy@yandex.ru

----------


## котстудент

Здравствуйте, Марина! Прошу и мне выслать Диплом участника. Мой №42 "Несе Галя воду". Лещенко Светлана Витальевна, музыкальный руководитель ясли-сада "Ромашка" г. Березань. Деньги мною были перечислены через Яндекс кошелёк 12.08.13. . Мой email: sunshining@ukr.net

Еще вопрос, а диплом может быть написан на русском, или только на анг?

Спасибо за интересный и познавательниый конкурс.

----------


## Elena1968

Здравствуйте Марина! Спасибо огромное за диплом!!! Хотели бы заказать у Вас два свидетельства, на Китайский танец и танец карапузов, которые заняли в конкурсах третьи места! 400 рублей оплатила! Реквизиты: Код операции 607267376368. Номер счета 410011845504101. Дата платежа 14.08.2013. Кассовый чек 68988. Терминал 9003279. Заранее спасибо, рады будет участвовать и дальше в столь замечательных конкурсах!

----------


## fashka

Здравствуйте, Марина! Хочу заказать диплом участника и свидетельство о публикации. Мой номер - 86, танец "Неваляшки".
Здесь мой чек об оплате http://files.mail.ru/B8F76F2F6C6646BC985F4331485162FB спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Хочу заказать диплом участника


Все ок, отправлены 2 документа. До встречи в новых конкурсах.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прошу выслать Диплом участника.


Вот и пропажа нашлась! Отправила диплом, плюс бонус- свидетельство(за долгое ожидание)

----------


## vikapogozheva

Мариночка, спасибо громадное. Диплом и бонус (свидетельство) получила. Благодарю!!!!!

----------


## Elena1968

Здравствуйте Марина! Спасибо огромное за диплом!!! Хотели бы заказать у Вас два свидетельства, на Китайский танец и танец карапузов, которые заняли в конкурсах третьи места! 400 рублей оплатила! Реквизиты: Код операции 607267376368. Номер счета 410011845504101. Дата платежа 14.08.2013. Кассовый чек 68988. Терминал 9003279. Заранее спасибо, рады будет участвовать и дальше в столь замечательных конкурсах!

----------


## ольга коробова

Здравствуйте, Марина! Оплатили свидетельство на танец №73 «Удмуртский танец» Дети-1 (5-8 лет) номинация - детский танец (азы танца по программе ДОУ), Лимонова Наталия Германовна музыкальный руководитель МБДОУ "Шарканский детский сад №3", № терминала 628611.
 Просим прощения, что так не сразу заказали свидетельства, так получилось! Спасибо.

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

Здравствуйте,объясните мне пожалуйста, могу ли я оплатив нужную сумму получить свидетельство, что я размещаю собственные нароботки, сценарии , танцы и т.д. на данном форуме или это только участникам конкурса.Если нет то куда можно обратиться? Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Наталі

Ви приймали участь у конкурсі Напишіть про це мені більш детальніше Можливо теж прийму участь Дякую!*котстудент*,

----------


## shuranovasveta

Здравствуйте, Марина! Принимала участие в конкурсе новогодних сценариев! "Новогодний праздник в детском саду" - номинация конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST"
1. Яковлева Светлана Александровна
2. Музыкальный руководитель.
3. Город Уфа, Республика Башкортостан
4. Сценарий Новогоднего утренника "Новый год наоборот".
5. Старшая и подготовительная к школе группы.(5-7 лет)
Можно ли мне оплатить и получить диплом участника?

----------


## Просто Алина

))))))

----------


## andriagent

Хотелось бы отправить на конкурс сценарий праздника с региональным компонентом ''день рождение Югры''. Коек это сделать, обьясните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Хотелось бы отправить на конкурс сценарий праздника с региональным компонентом ''день рождение Югры''. Коек это сделать, обьясните, пожалуйста.


В данный момент никаких конкурсов, связанных со сценариями не проводится. Все участники и победители прошедших, свои дипломы получили. 
Вы можете выставить на форуме свой сценарий и получить на него свидетельство о публикации. Для этого надо заполнить анкету, которая расположена в боковой панели на главной странице форуме.

----------


## Айгуль

добрый вечер, Марина! пришлите, пожалуйста, 2 свидетельства о публикации моих номеров на конкурсе. IV онлайн конкурса хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013" и v Международный танцевальный конкурс "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2014" .
II квалификационная категория
«ЛЮБИТЕЛИ»
№6 «Калинка» Дети-1 (5-8 лет) IV онлайн конкурса хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013"

82. "Башкирский "Семь девушек" (v Международный танцевальный конкурс "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2014").
Мои данные: Ахметгалиева Айгуль Салаватовна. Музыкальный руководитель МБДОУ детского сада №40 общеразвивающего вида Кировского района ГО г. Уфа РБ. 

оплаченная квитанция здесь https://yadi.sk/i/MDPask8PhHrT9 СПАСИБО!!!!  электронный адрес. aigul-5@yandex.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

Уважаемые участники последнего и предыдущих конкурсов!!! ВСЕ дипломы я разослала ВСЕМ желающим! Пожалуйста, не присылайте мне деньги пока я не скажу, что можно! Поступают странные просьбы: выписать диплом за прошлый год, а то еще и более ранний конкурс! И уж конечно, цены давно не те, что были заявлены в 2013 году!

----------


## Oletta

Здравствуйте! как можно получить диплом участника  VI Международного конкурса хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016" ? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ларочка7

bubnowa.kir@yandex.ru

----------


## Бэкхам

> Дорогие участники конкурсов, проводимых в рамках Международного общественного движения IN-KU!
> Мы знаем, что конкурс на то и конкурс, чтобы в нем были победители и побежденные. И прекрасно осознаем, что все победителями стать по определению НЕ МОГУТ! С каждым разом конкурс становится все массовее и масштабнее и если раньше я выписывала дипломы всем участникам, то сегодня это просто невозможно.
> Но получить соответствующие подтверждающие участие документы хочется почти каждому из вас. 
> Для выполнения этой работы мне придется обращаться за помощью. А т.к. я не люблю халявы, то  работу буду оплачивать.
> 
> Поэтому, было решено:
> 1. Тем, кто хочет приобрести  *диплом участника,* должны будут оплатить *300 руб.  на карту сбербанка  4276550021615862 или яндекс кошелек 41001682774352* Здесь в теме или в личной почте сообщить об оплате и на следующий день вам по емейлу будет отправлен соответствующий документ. 
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/3808514.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


Здравствуйте!Это и сейчас реально?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте!Это и сейчас реально?


Здравствуйте. Реально ЧТО? Получить диплом или свидетельство об участии в конкурсе? За какой год?))) В данный момент конкурсов на форуме не проводится.

Вы можете опубликовать на форуме свой авторский материал и получить Свидетельство о публикации. Для этого нужно заполнить анкету и отправить 400 руб. по указанным в анкете реквизитам. Смотрите всю информацию в правой колонке на главной странице:
https://forum.in-ku.com/

----------

Larisa1982 (09.03.2020), опал1 (09.10.2020)

----------


## mishel61

> В данный момент конкурсов на форуме не проводится.


Света, добрый вечер!
По-ряду причин не часто захожу на форум...
Можно ли как-то заранее получать информацию о проведении конкурсов на форуме.
Т.е. на 2019 или 2020 год планируется провести такой-то или такой-то конкурс.
_Или на 5лет конкурсы на форуме отменяются и не предвидятся._

Для чего вопрос? 

Для того, чтобы подготовиться... :Blush2:  :Ok: 
Закупить хорошую камеру, выбрать ракурс для съемки, смонтировать в конце концов видео... Да мало ли чего надо сделать... Настроить, например, родителей и купить красивые костюмы.
Извини, если вопрос некорректен.  :Oj: 
_Но, последнее время форум редко балует форумчан таким событием как конкурс (международный конкурс)._

----------

Larisa1982 (09.03.2020)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Извини, если вопрос некорректен. 
> Но, последнее время форум редко балует форумчан таким событием как конкурс (международный конкурс).


На этот вопрос только я могу ответить.
Да, конкурсы стали редким явлением, потому что для участников они бесплатны, для модераторов - временно напряжны, для владельца, т.е. меня- финансово затратны.
*Но! К 10-й годовщине нашего форума, а именно к 1 июня 2019 г. я планирую отметить круглую дату  Конкурсом, в котором смогут принять участие не только хореографы в 7-й раз, вокалисты во 2-й раз, но и впервые-ведущие. Как будет все проходить, я напишу на форуме, в рассылке на емейлы и на наших страницах в соц. сетях. Следите за новостями.*

----------

mishel61 (02.11.2018), nezabudka-8s (02.11.2018), Qie (28.02.2019)

----------


## Синегорочка

*Mazaykina*,МАрина добрый день. Можно задать несколько вопросов? Я часто в своих программах использую свои конкурсы, нов вот ездить на встречи, где бы я могла предоставить свой материал и зарегистрироваться как автор к сожалению я не могу. Моя основная работа этого не позволит. МОжно ли дистанционно поучаствовать и стать одной из авторов на форуме?

----------

